# Another Solution to a frame without braze-ons



## Stillcrankin (Jul 29, 2017)

Since my Diamondback Mason Pro has a dropper seat post and since I was not sure I wanted to use a big seat bag, I decided to mount a rack. The bike has no mounting lugs so I came up with a pretty versatile way to mount stuff.

I started with the idea of a T-nut, but found the hardware store had similar things called weld nuts. They are like a T-nut but without the sharp teeth that dig into wood. I got stainless ones in 10-32 thread. 5mm would have been ideal to match most current braze-ons, but I couldn't find any. And, my older bikes have 10-32.

A quality stainless hose clamp with a 1/4" hole drilled in it will fit over the weld nut. Plan before you drill to get the worm screw in an out-of-the-way place - I figured that out the hard way :madman:

Add some inner tube to cushion against the frame part and you have "braze-ons" wherever you need them. If you are attaching to a small tube like a stay, you can pre-bend the weld nut to the correct radius.

I even used the system for fork mount cages. Everything attaches with the same size internal hex machine screw.


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

That's a neat solution! I'd rather use P-clips for anything heavy, but this would be really useful for anything/bottle cages on the forks or downtube!


----------



## kristensoup (Jan 10, 2013)

has anyone else done this or used this set up for front suspension fork mounting? i have the pile of parts and will drill out the holes this afternoon- i would love to know how much weight people have put on the front sus fork and whether they have used 2 or 3 clamps-


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

kristensoup said:


> has anyone else done this or used this set up for front suspension fork mounting? i have the pile of parts and will drill out the holes this afternoon- i would love to know how much weight people have put on the front sus fork and whether they have used 2 or 3 clamps-


No experience actually using one, but you can buy essentially the same thing ready made from King cages these days. Bought one to try and mount a steering limit spring thing on my downtube, haven't tried it yet though. I believe they call it an anything mount.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent idea. Thank you. Which rack did you use?


----------

